# Year and model of my roll fast? Please help



## Mrmojorisin510 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello I have a Roll Fast with a number stamped J130922. Also above it there is a SL with a circle around it. Can you please help find out some info about my bike? I’m looking forward to restoring it. Thanks


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks like a late 1960’s *middleweight* bicycle.  Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2021)

J = 1968, and it's an SE in  the circle, for Snyder Enterprises.


----------



## Mrmojorisin510 (Oct 17, 2021)

Awesome!! Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Mrmojorisin510 (Oct 17, 2021)

Would you by chance know what the model name is for this bike? I’m just learning about roll fast bikes and am interested in everything I can find out about it. Finding out the model of it will hopefully help me find parts for it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrmojorisin510 (Oct 17, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like a late 1960’s *middleweight* bicycle.  Welcome to the CABE!



Middleweight- great thank you!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 23, 2021)

Mrmojorisin510 said:


> Would you by chance know what the model name is for this bike? I’m just learning about roll fast bikes and am interested in everything I can find out about it. Finding out the model of it will hopefully help me find parts for it. Thanks in advance



Generally, by the late '60s, these used mostly the same parts. Many didn't have a model name, just a number. Without the chain guard, no telling. I have a '71 that's similar.


----------

